# Budgie Cages :)



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi everyone , 

I've been looking at budgies for a while now, after meeting my friends pair I really began to fall in love with them , I have done some initial research on them (won't be getting them for at least a year if at all) but there is so much conflicting advice I thought I would ask all you knowledgable people 

How big would a cage need to be for two budgies? If anyone could show me a decent sized one that would be great 

Also what kinds of setups do you have in your budgie cages? I have never owned birds before so if mission budgie goes ahead you may very well be hearing quite a lot from me :thumbup:


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

no-one?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Sorry no idea but I'll bump the thread up for you anyway.


----------



## miniloo (Feb 7, 2011)

i would say the biggest cage that you can afford, i have cockatiels so its not that different you will need water bowl, food bowl, mirror, toys, a few perches, cuttlefish, millet on the stem and bugie food, 

when i did have bugies i had them in a medium size parrot cage, but then they were out all the time, sorry not that helpful, try looking at sites that sell cages, remember that they flick there seed and they are quite noisy so think where you are going to put them, they can get quite annoying at times,


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

where abouts are you?


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

We have two budgies in here and its 60x60cm and they have plenty of room.

In the summer they go outside in a small bird Avery.
Hope that helps.


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

mollymo said:


> We have two budgies in here and its 60x60cm and they have plenty of room.
> 
> In the summer they go outside in a small bird Avery.
> Hope that helps.


Piccs to help


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

thanks everyone ,

@lil muppet , I'm near durham


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2011)

for two budgies i recommend a 30x18x18" cage
zooplus currently have one for £30 which is perfect for a pair, we have bought one ourselves to use this summer for some outside time
Bird Cages: Bargain Prices at zooplus


----------

